# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Soon to reopen- Virgin Gorda

## stbartshopper

https://sabarock.com/

Great atmosphere, food and especially drinks- come on your yacht. Can swim over from The Bitter End.

----------

